# Do you like chinese pigeon.



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you like chinese pigeon? there's a web about it. http://pigeons.cn it's a young web. welcome you visit it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

There is something wrong with your link.


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

That's all in Chinese Get the pics and post it here so that we can see them


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*how about?*

It's one of those. do you **** ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi changyujie!

That is a very lovely pigeon. The front of the head, just above the beak reminds me of a goose. How big is this pigeon?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Good looking and proud

What does it do - show, home, race, High flyer like the Tipplers or what


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*for show only.*

about 200g, not for race, fly one hour in a day often.


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

The beak is a small cute one. Never Seen this kind of pigeon before nor heard of it.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful*

Have seen many pigeons before. But none like these. The rosette on the forehead make them look quail like. Love when the rosette is comp;etely open with thelarge feathered feet. What deep rich colors they come in .


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Believe its called a chinese nasal tuft At least thats the best of my knowledge on this bird what its breed name is. Now Not alot of people in the Us raise them but several do and they show them. When you get down to rare breeds they are getting more and more people starting to breed them. Which increases there visibilty more.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Your birds are beautiful--I've never seen that breed before. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm sorry- when I first saw the pigeon picture it reminded me of the beakless pigeons in Middleton. I can see now that this is the breed and that is what they have for beaks - but I don't like it.  Sorry - but it's great to see a Chinese website about the pigeons - goes to show they are universally loved... 

Tania x


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rare Bird In The Usa*

HELLO CHANG YU JIE,That is one very nice CHINESE NASAL TUFT. Very rare in the USA. GEORGE


----------

